# Clothed or Not?



## Shino (Jul 10, 2009)

Ok, been wondering this for a while:

Do you think fursuits look better with or without clothing? I understand the need for it with partials, but I mean ideally, do you think fullsuits look better clothed and accessorized, or as-is?

Personally, I prefer then as-is, and think that clothing detracts from the appeal.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, I wear clothing with mine. Wanted a partial specifically for that.

I'm one of those massive fags who like the whole "realistic" thing, so, naturally, clothing.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 10, 2009)

Well, first, what *is* the point of fursuits? That should impact on whether they are clothed or not.

I'd naturally have a preference for this, but it's hard to say as I never got to see any examples.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 10, 2009)

I think it depends on the suit.


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm with that it depends on the character and what type of clothing


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 11, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> I think it depends on the suit.



This, I've seen suits that look better with and without. 

I like my fullsuit without any clothes unless I wanna throw on a coat or something to fit the theme of the con.
I'm a sucker for accessories tho. bandannas, dog harness thingies, bracelets, hats... the list could go on forever <3


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 11, 2009)

Depends entirely on the character. Usually, though, I think the suit looks better with clothing over it.


----------



## Kesslan (Jul 12, 2009)

I very much think it depends on the suit in question. Some look better with, some look far better without.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

Personally I prefer to see the costumes with clothes full or partial. However the way many fulls are built, it's not exactly nice looking to throw clothes on it.

I mean, mine, I built it as a full suit but with clothing in mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1oNS7NLGTE

I'm the white one, in clothes and if you build a costume to take clothes into consideration it looks great. However most padded full bodies just don't look good with clothes. It pulls and causes parts to bag up in a bad way with many of them.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm just a partial right now, but when I do get a bodysuit I probably will not wear clothes. Still, I will probably accessorize =3

And yeah, depends on the character.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jul 12, 2009)

i think that a full suit shouldn't have clothing, because then whats the point of having a full suit?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

dragon_mel said:


> i think that a full suit shouldn't have clothing, because then whats the point of having a full suit?



Why not? A lot of art done of fursona's have clothing. It's just that when you commission a full body or make one to go with clothes you have to build it a certain way to make it look right.

The point of having a full suit is to have something that is all body. Putting clothes with it does not defeat any purpose of having it. Besides do you really think if many of us were really our fursona's in some alternative world we would discard clothes completely? For some full suits made to go with clothes is a way of getting closer to their fursona, and the idea of being an anthro animal. It's closer to the depiction.


----------



## dragon_mel (Jul 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Why not? A lot of art done of fursona's have clothing. It's just that when you commission a full body or make one to go with clothes you have to build it a certain way to make it look right.
> 
> The point of having a full suit is to have something that is all body. Putting clothes with it does not defeat any purpose of having it. Besides do you really think if many of us were really our fursona's in some alternative world we would discard clothes completely? For some full suits made to go with clothes is a way of getting closer to their fursona, and the idea of being an anthro animal. It's closer to the depiction.


 
true... i never really thought of it like that >.<


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 13, 2009)

It depends on the fursuit.  That's about all I can say.  Personally, I would say go without the clothes.  But if the clothes add a certain personality that the wearer is looking to portray in his fursona, then I say go for it, put the clothes on.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 13, 2009)

dragon_mel said:


> true... i never really thought of it like that >.<



Its all good. That is what we have forums and stuff for, to be able to see lines of thought different from our own and perhaps learn from them.

At the end of the day it comes down to personal tastes and preference.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 13, 2009)

Depends on the fursuit, but most look pretty great without them.


----------



## Kesslan (Jul 13, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> At the end of the day it comes down to personal tastes and preference.


 

This is very true. The suit I"m getting once completely finished is actually going to have a full suit of armor to go over the full fursuit. Now yes. that sounds retardedly, even dangerously hot. But the suit itself breaths wonderfully as I got to find out at AC. Nice high quality fake fur with a really good breathable background. Just taking a short walk of like. 10 feet at a brisk pace cooled the whole damn suit right off. By the time I made it through some of the longer airconditioned hallways I was actually borderline freezing.

Toss in a cooling vest and well I should be ok.

I jsut thought it would be cool if i could tak eoff the furry stytled helmet and be like. Guess what bitches? Fursuit head underneath! And have the whole suit of armor be that way.

So thats what we are aiming for at least.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 13, 2009)

it definately depends on the character, but i've always thought it would look cool with a faded blue hoodie and large dj headphones.


----------



## JosephRaszagal (Jul 14, 2009)

I suppose it really does depend on the suit, but I'd prefer without clothes if I had the choice =3


----------

